# possible purchase / prospect



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright- so I'm not much of a conformation expert, but I've got the 'guide' printed out and saved so I _am_ learning, but I'd like some of your guys' 'expert opinions' on this mare. :lol: She's a four year old anglo-arab, if that makes any difference.
There isn't much I noticed about her legs, save for the fact that she looks slightly tied in and the awkward slope on her rump. What concerns me the most is her wither it looks a bit... wonky and I'm wondering if it's an indication she'll grow anymore or if it's just a conformation flaw, and how that would affect saddling and riding. I'd just like an overall critique before I consider going to look at her! I'd like to use her for Hunter / Jumper or perhaps eventing, perhaps not Hunter if the 'arab' jumping technique holds true. There's also a link to a free jumping video HERE


----------



## banman (Dec 14, 2009)

she has a high promient with, some people prefer this in there horses, i would take this over bum high, it is not nesisarily(relly bad sp sorry!) a flaw just what you like better. she does have steep croup but that olso os something that some people like, i know i do i ride work horses and speed event horses, like barrels and such also some reining and i like a low set tail with a steeper croup.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

She just has a very pronounced wither. But I love the uphill build for what you want to do with her. My sister had an Anglo-Arab that she evented for many years. This gelding was THE BEST eventer she ever had. He had the most flexibility and incredible tuck over fences. She competed with all the big guys like Denny Emerson etc. They would come and watch her stadium round just to watch him tuck. And here's a pic:










He was a little horse with a TON of heart. She won a lot with him.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm no jumper, nor an expert on critique. What info can you give on her? Age, experience etc?

I like the fact she obviously enjoys her jumping, she's not having to be chased the whole way round.

I say experience as she misjudges the last jump a bit...


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

She's only four- has free jumped to around four feet 'with scope to spare' (although that's a common phrase when selling) and has only been jumped with a rider to around two feet (not that I mind, considering she's so young). Her seller says she can be a bit 'pushy' under saddle- but she also says she hasn't had much time to work with her as she's overloaded with horses. To me she looks quite willing to work, and at least likes what she does. I think she looks like she has a lot of potential, anyway...

Gota... that is a spectacular tuck, VERY adorable horse!


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

alexischristina said:


> She's only four- has free jumped to around four feet 'with scope to spare' (although that's a common phrase when selling) and has only been jumped with a rider to around two feet (not that I mind, considering she's so young). *Her seller says she can be a bit 'pushy' under saddle- but she also says she hasn't had much time to work with her as she's overloaded with horses.* To me she looks quite willing to work, and at least likes what she does. I think she looks like she has a lot of potential, anyway...
> 
> Gota... that is a spectacular tuck, VERY adorable horse!


And the more time she gets under saddle and in a program, she will get less pushy. I quite like her and think she's definitely looking into.


----------



## racheld90 (Dec 14, 2011)

She is a beautiful girl! How many hands is she?


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I believe she's 14.3hh, to be 15hh, I just talked to my coach about it and she really likes her too, so I think I'm going to set up a time to try her out. They're asking $800 for her which is pretty great in my area (honest, at least). 
My coach did say though that since she's only four and will continue to grow a bit (Arab breed) that she'd leave her to work on the flat until summer and then re-start her over fences. Thoughts?


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

she is a little sickle hocked and short necked but other than that I have to say i really like her. i have seen seriously conformationally challenged horses do well if they have the heart for it. i haven't watched the video because I'm on my phone but my Anglo has more faults than her and was a b grade eventer in his day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Love the video, I laughed at her over the second one though. I agree with your trainer. Young as she is, it's probably best to get her solid under saddle and listening well before adding the excitement of fences. Letting her practice not listening properly on a course for want of training only sets up the habit to continue her entire life, and the last thing you want as an end product for your own mount is a horse that runs around the course with little regard for their rider.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

I am horrible at horse conformation but I just wanted to say she is adorable! She seems to really give it her all over those jumps. She is definitely worth checking out.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

So, I know this is a little old and I hope people check back.

I went to try this girl today, they'd been riding before I got there- but they say for five minutes (not sure I believe or not) and when I got on they said she'd been misbehaving and 'bucking'. 
SHE WAS SO LAZY.
Oh dear lord, getting her to put one foot in front of the other was... difficult to say the least. But the 'bucking' they were talking about happened twice in the form of her kicking out at my leg when I asked for the canter, probably lifted one leg off the ground. She's very cute, and I'm going back again next week, but I'm really very... torn.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Ask to groom and tack yourself, go early morning and arrive early- that way they have little chance to work her before you get there, and if they've beasted her the night before, you'll notice dry sweat when you groom.

Take a trainer with you, or a farrier who knows what he's talking about, and let them tell you whether she can be 'helped' out of her little problems. Some are easier, some are harder.

Ride her as much as you can, as often as you can, before purchase. Her laziness may just be a sign of bad education, or ill fitting tack- you never know.

Good Luck!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Sure is enjoying herself, isn't she? She has a few faults that have already been pointed out, and the high withers might cause some saddling issues, but there are plenty of TBs and such with the exact same problem and so I doubt you'll have terrible trouble. I like her good, open shoulder and strong looking build. I'd be interested if I were looking for a jumper, for sure.


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

Unfortunately I can't get out there in the morning, but I did bring my coach, and will bring her the next time. Plus I'll insist on a trial, to have her vetted and see how she settles. I do really like her...

On another note- she is _definitely_ not 14.3 hh, more like 15.1, maybe taller. I don't think she's going to grow very much more, either- she's built quite uphill, and seems to have a lot of TB characteristics- she seems very athletic, and would look great with more muscling.


----------

